# Mein Android Game



## panjutorials (14. Okt 2012)

Hey Leute, ich habe ne kleine Android App programmiert und eine Tutorialserie dazu gemacht, wie man das lernen kann.

hier die App:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quadcolor.first&feature=search_result

und hier das Tutorial 
Android Game App Entwicklungstutorial – Little Dragons | Panjutorials

Was sagt ihr dazu? Wie gefällt euch die App?


----------



## Minonos (14. Okt 2012)

Für einen Indie-Developer mit denke ich mal nicht so viel Erfahrung in Sachen Grafikgestaltung etc. sieht das sehr gut aus  Allerdings macht Design heutzutage ja alles aus, aber das sieht alles andere als professionell aus. Ich würde dem Spiel ein komplett neues Äußeres verschaffen.  Trotzdem :toll: Habe leider kein Android-fähiges Gerät, also bleibt mir das Spielen verwehrt ;(

Gruß!


----------



## Marco13 (14. Okt 2012)

Sieht beim ersten Überfliegen recht ausführlich aus, habe mir aber die Videos noch nicht angesehen. Trotzdem wird man da sicher das eine oder andere mal drauf verweisen können.


----------



## panjutorials (14. Okt 2012)

Hey Marco 13, würde mich freuen - wenn du auf meine Videos verweist 

@ Minos - Am Design ließe sich sicher etwas verbessern  - aber die vorhandenen Ressourcen sind oft beschränkt ^^


----------

